# iPad app: watching NBA on TNT



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

I wanted to watch the NBA game (Bulls vs Magic) last night on my iPad using the Directv app. The app streams TNT where the game was being broadcast so it seemed like this would work great. I opened the app and selected TNT and "watch on iPad". Everything was great, the game was on and it looked very good. Then after a minute or 2, it switched from the game to some drama show (Law and Order or something). I close the app and terminate it using the app-switcher, then I re-open it and select TNT. Same thing, after a minute or so of the game, it switches back to that same drama show. I checked on my TV and TNT was still showing the game. So I am wondering, is there some legal reason where the NBA does not allow the iPad app to stream NBA games?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I wouldn't think so, I've watched the NBA (can't remember if it was TNT or not) on my iPad via the DIRECTV app. I think it's most likely a problem with DIRECTV's servers.

I'd report it in the iPad app issues thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198257


----------



## bryanw3535 (Aug 2, 2008)

My guess is that DirecTV doesn't have rights to show live NBA on the iPad. It would compete against the NBA League Pass app, right?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bryanw3535 said:


> My guess is that DirecTV doesn't have rights to show live NBA on the iPad. It would compete against the NBA League Pass app, right?


No, because TNT Thursday games are exclusive to TNT and national.


----------

